# I miss my Goat Milk!



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We had to dry my doe up (I'm pregnant and you are not supposed to drink raw milk when pregnant and I had no desire to pasturize) So happy about the baby!!! But I am SAD about the milk lol! First off my excema came back, it had been minimal for MONTHS, so minimal it didn't bother me a bit through the summer which is normally my worst season, and now it is back with a passion.  But mostly I am sad because now pasturized cow milk tastes WEIRD LOL! I've drank it all my life until this summer, but now it tastes weird . . . Almost yucky! I think its funny how a person's tastes can change! Looking forward to next year! Goat babies, human baby, and REAL milk ROFL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with your pregnancy! And Congratulations!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Devin-I make a potion for my BF's psorisis from 1 part coconut oil 1 part olive oil 1 part goat milk and 2 T bees wax-it has worked miracles for him! If you have milk you have froze this may help!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww... Next year will be here before you know it! When is Baby due? Do you know if it is :kidred: or :kidblue:?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I still can't understand why most everyone here is so dead set against pasteurizing? The wife started doing it as soon as she started milking our goats. Time and effort are minimal compared to most here's quick cooling tendencies and it's totally SAFE for everyone, why not pasteurize????

Bob


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Devin!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads on the baby. Sorry bout the milk..


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Devin, see my thread on pasteurization. It ain't rocket science!  No reason you can't still enjoy great goats milk.

Bob


----------



## Aaronchen (Nov 7, 2012)

your idea is funny.. Congratulations!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! If all goes well I am due in May!!! Its to early to know if its a girl or boy yet. 

Im not against pastuerization, We pastuerized several gallon, but I didn't like it as well. And since I didn't care for it we just decided to not be hasseled with it. I am doing 2 jobs, my hobby farm animals and am pregnant . . . just not worth it at this time. By the time I have my baby my doe will be producing again, it was her first year and she did fabulous, so we just dried her up. 

Also, pastuerized milk doesn't help my eczema. Raw milk did! I'm not saying everyone should go raw, but it was a good decision for us. 

The "potion" sounds interesting, if you would like to post more about it please do


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Okeedokee  throw it all in a pot-shave the bees wax if it is in block form-melt it-burner doesnt have to be hot-it will melt quickly at medium hot-then whip it with a blender till milky and smooth and cool-i walk away and beat it 5 minutes every 15 til cool-keep it in the fridge
Great stuff and my own recipie-I add a little EO (Essential OIl) right before I start to whip it
I use an old stick blender to "whip" it
Works great and very easy!
Oh yeah--Keep it in the fridge as the milk will spoil-u can add preservatives but I dont
Last time I added oatmeal i ground in the coffee grinder and added that as it cooled a bit at a time-BF loves this "potion"!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on the pregnancy!! Oh I so remember those days. It's funny I drank 2% milk for at least the last probably 20 yrs. This spring was my first goat milking and now that I've dried them up (them actually it was only one this year) I went back to store milk- Yuk I can't wait until spring. I personally don't pasteurize since the milk and cheese is just for our family, no small kids, and I'm very anal about being sterile.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy!! Oh I so remember those days. It's funny I drank 2% milk for at least the last probably 20 yrs. This spring was my first goat milking and now that I've dried them up (them actually it was only one this year) I went back to store milk- Yuk I can't wait until spring. I personally don't pasteurize since the milk and cheese is just for our family, no small kids, and I'm very anal about being sterile.


Exactly!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Arkie said:


> I still can't understand why most everyone here is so dead set against pasteurizing? The wife started doing it as soon as she started milking our goats. Time and effort are minimal compared to most here's quick cooling tendencies and it's totally SAFE for everyone, why not pasteurize????
> 
> Bob


I think pasteurized milk taste like crap. Whether that be cow, goat, sheep or any other milk.

Devin I'm so on board with you missing milk. I had to dry my goats up unsuspectingly because I thought I was going on a trip and no one will milk my goats. So I have no left over frozen milk that's clean for drinking so I'm quite depressed about having pasteurized cows milk in my cereal. It may be organic but it just has that yucky taste of pasteurized milk. Plus I know its A1 type milk and its bad for me.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you tried going 2 weeks gluten free to see if that clears up your eczema? When I cut out gluten, my skin did all kinds of nice things! You will know you have a problem with gluten if after 2 weeks of no gluten you eat it and your belly hurts.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

No, I haven't. Exzema can be caused by all sorts of things, mine tends to be flared up by environmental stuff. I might try your idea and see what works. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Rev144 said:


> Have you tried going 2 weeks gluten free to see if that clears up your eczema? When I cut out gluten, my skin did all kinds of nice things! You will know you have a problem with gluten if after 2 weeks of no gluten you eat it and your belly hurts.


I have done the same thing. Eat gluten= bad bad eczema. No gluten= no eczema!! Not to mention that I just feel "better" without the gluten in my system. I would try it, it is really worth it.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

You guys are talking about wheat gluten? So, no bread and pastas and such? Unless its gluton free? Just curious as how to go "free".


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Devin,
Yes, you have to cut out all Gluten... No gluten bread pasta, cereal.

I got a gluten free cook book and just love it. So far everything has turned out great, even better than when I tried to make stuff with wheat flour. She uses corn, rice , or oat flour. 
You Won't Believe It's Gluten-Free!:

http://www.amazon.com/You-Wont-Beli...r=8-1&keywords=i+cant+believe+its+gluten+free

You can get gluten free flour here http://www.azurestandard.com/shop/category/FL

Here is a Gluten Symptom Guide... Its a huge list of things that gluten causes. 
http://glutenfreeworks.com/gluten-disorders/celiac-disease/symptom-guide/

At most stores , they have a gluten free section. You can buy pasta, crackers, candy ect. Or you can get a pasta machine and make your own noodles. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=garden&field-keywords=pasta+machine


----------

